# portage 2.2 [risolto]

## djinnZ

Che faccio smaschero o attendo? Amletico dubbio...

----------

## mrfree

Io lo uso dal 24 Luglio (rc3) senza problemi godendo delle nuove funzionalità  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Io lo uso dal 24 Luglio (rc3) senza problemi godendo delle nuove funzionalità 

 

io da un mesetto la rc12 senza problemi riscontrati fin'ora.

Ma l'ho usato solo per funzioni base (emerge unmerge)

----------

## Kernel78

io ho riscontrato qualche problema facendo il downgrade di un pacchetto che avevo patchato io da un overlay locale alla versione ufficiale ma non saprei dire se è un problema della mia patch, dell'ebuild che ho raffazzonato o di portage rc13 (sotto amd64)

----------

## djinnZ

Dai bug vedo che c'è qualche problema nella gestione del fetch e qualche altro problemino minore.

In realtà tutta la questione è che vorrei vedere di iniziare a mettere le zampe su kde4, da quando ho scoperto che la versione windozz funziona (devo solo trovare il tempo di verificare come si comporta come shell sostitutiva all'explorer) ha iniziato ad affascinarmi.

----------

## ckx3009

mai dato problemi. e' comodissimo, soprattutto per la gestione dei set.

----------

## lucapost

Qualche settimana fa avevo provato la r8, poi sono tornato alla stabile, per incompatibilità con qualche ebuild.

Ora stò provando la r13, noto da subito incremento della velocità nella risoluzione delle dipendenze. Sono felice.   :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ora stò provando la r13, noto da subito incremento della velocità nella risoluzione delle dipendenze. Sono felice.  

 

Io sono felice di non aver problemi se per risolvere le dipendenze ci mette 5 secondi o 5 minuti ma mi chiedevo se fosse una tua sensazione a pelle o se avessi fatto testo oggettivi ...

----------

## lucapost

Forse queste prove supportano le mie sensazioni, prima di ogni prova ho lanciato emerge --metadata, poi ho eseguito in sequenza:

```
#> eix -ec portage

[I] sys-apps/portage (2.2_rc13@11/08/2008): Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

jarod:~ 

#> time emerge -pv gimp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.1  USE="alsa jpeg mmx pdf png smp sse svg tiff -aalib (-altivec) -curl -dbus -debug -doc -exif -gnome -hal -lcms -mng -python -webkit -wmf" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

real    0m3.114s

user    0m2.714s

sys     0m0.318s

jarod:~ 

#> time emerge -pv openoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.015  USE="-test" 205 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 10,742 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/vigra-1.5.0-r1  USE="jpeg png tiff zlib -doc -fftw" 12,554 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libwpd-0.8.14  USE="-doc" 415 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/neon-0.28.3  USE="nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -kerberos -pkcs11 -socks5" LINGUAS="-cs -de -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/boost-build-1.34.1  USE="-python" 12,683 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/File-Which-0.05  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/yaml-0.65  92 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-String-1.08  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Package-Constants-0.01  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.015  USE="-test" 138 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2  USE="-debug -doc -icu -pyste -tools" 6 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.015  USE="-test" 94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015  USE="-test" 139 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Bzip2-2.015  74 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.015  USE="-test" 64 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.07  10 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.40  USE="bzip2" 48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  192 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19  19 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18  25 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.25  115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.25  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.20  173 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-3.0.0  USE="cups gtk nsplugin opengl pam -binfilter -dbus -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java -kde -ldap -mono -odk -templates" LINGUAS="en -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 338,400 kB

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice ("app-office/openoffice" is blocking app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0)

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice-bin ("app-office/openoffice-bin" is blocking app-office/openoffice-3.0.0)

Total: 27 packages (27 new), Size of downloads: 376,236 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

real    0m4.112s

user    0m3.688s

sys     0m0.325s

```

qui ho reinstallato la versione stabile, e quindi

```
#> eix -ec portage

[I] sys-apps/portage (2.1.4.5@11/08/2008): Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

jarod:~ 

#> time emerge -pv gimp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.1  USE="alsa jpeg mmx pdf png smp sse svg tiff -aalib (-altivec) -curl -dbus -debug -doc -exif -gnome -hal -lcms -mng -python -webkit -wmf" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

real   0m4.221s

user   0m3.677s

sys   0m0.376s

jarod:~ 

#> time emerge -pv openoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  43 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.015  USE="-test" 205 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.015  USE="-test" 138 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-String-1.08  8 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Package-Constants-0.01  3 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/yaml-0.65  92 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/File-Which-0.05  8 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 10,742 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/boost-build-1.34.1  USE="-python" 12,683 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/vigra-1.5.0-r1  USE="jpeg png tiff zlib -doc -fftw" 12,554 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libwpd-0.8.14  USE="-doc" 415 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/neon-0.28.3  USE="nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -kerberos -pkcs11 -socks5" LINGUAS="-cs -de -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2  USE="-debug -doc -icu -pyste -tools" 6 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.015  USE="-test" 94 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Bzip2-2.015  74 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015  USE="-test" 139 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.015  USE="-test" 64 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.07  10 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.40  USE="bzip2" 48 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  192 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19  19 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18  25 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.25  115 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.25  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.20  173 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-3.0.0  USE="cups gtk nsplugin opengl pam -binfilter -dbus -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java -kde -ldap -mono -odk -templates" LINGUAS="en -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 338,400 kB 

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice (is blocking app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0)

[blocks B     ] app-office/openoffice-bin (is blocking app-office/openoffice-3.0.0)

Total: 27 packages (27 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 376,236 kB

real   0m4.588s

user   0m3.217s

sys   0m0.365s
```

magari non sono differenza importanti, ma il 25% in più con gimp  è buono IMHO.

----------

## Kernel78

a parte che la variazione su un singolo pacchetto è poco significiativa, dovresti provare a farlo più volte e fare una media per avere valori più "stabili" poi a quanto vedo la differenza su un numero cospicuo di pacchetti è meno di mezzo secondo ...

giusto per capire, per te è veramente importante quel mezzo secondo ? talmente tanto da renderti felice ? o era solo una tua impressione ?

Non vorrei sembrare troppo polemico ma sui diversi minuti di compilazione guadagnare un secondo mi sembra una miglioria risibile ...

----------

## lucapost

A Poisson gli basta anche una prova su due pacchetti...  :Wink:  dipende dalle informazioni che vuoi trarre.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> giusto per capire, per te è veramente importante quel mezzo secondo ? talmente tanto da renderti felice ? o era solo una tua impressione ?

 

Nulla è veramente importante, ma tutto aiuta, e finchè ho qualche secondo da spendere...o da guadagnare!

Provo portage-2.2 per gli stessi motivi  per i quali utilizzo openrc, /bin/sh punta a /bin/dash, reiser3 per la partizione non dati, dwm al posto di kde   :Laughing: 

Tornando a portage, ora non ricordo a quale versione, più di un'annetto fa, ma vi ricordate quanto ci metteva a rigenerare la cache.

Anche se i miglioramenti sono quasi irrilevanti, questo mi rende felice, perchè vuol dire c'è ancora qualcuno che pensa come ottimizzare i codici.

----------

## riverdragon

Nelle note alla fine della compilazione compare il suggerimento di riemergere world per trarre vantaggio delle nuove funzionalità di portage; per curiosità, in cosa consistono?

----------

## lucapost

Ecco ritrovato il link: http://dev.gentoo.org/~genone/docs/portage-2.2-upgrade-doc. 

Riguardo la ricompilazione del world, c'è un appunto nella sezione A1.

Nella sezione C trovi indicazioni circa le nuove features.

----------

## djinnZ

E nessuno ha aperto un bug per protestare?

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> E nessuno ha aperto un bug per protestare?

 

Protestare per cosa, scusa?   :Question: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ehm... *Quote:*   

> Depending on the age of your system and your upgrade habits it might therefore be 
> 
> a good idea to rebuild all your installed packages with portage-2.2, using either
> 
> `emerge -e @world` or `emerge @all-installed`.

 per aggiornare il database?! ma stiamo scherzando?!

Nel mio caso almeno 40 ore filate con il server a ravanare per rifare tutti i pacchetti dei vari chroot dovrei essere nell'ordine dei 3800 inclusi OOo e mozilla.

Il bestemmione è d'obbligo.

A me pare una cosa da aspettarvi tutti sotto casa con un bel fugone frigo ed una bella scorta di tubi di gomma, batterie per auto, sale, lamette, pinze e quant'altro...  :Laughing: 

In realtà sto parlando quasi a titolo accademico poichè di preserve-libs non mi frega un beneamato (il revdep-rebuild migliorato ed automatico mi piacerebbe assai invece, ma, tanto per cambiare, non vedo una soluzione immediata) però mi appare allucinante lo stesso.

Sarcasmo a parte non è che mi sia troppo chiara sta faccenda di preserve-libs, in pratica usare il chroot ed i binari diventa inutile ma mi riempio il sistema di fetenzia?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> a parte non è che mi sia troppo chiara sta faccenda di preserve-libs, in pratica usare il chroot ed i binari diventa inutile ma mi riempio il sistema di fetenzia?

 

http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2008/06/30/a-few-risks-i-see-related-to-the-new-portage-2-2-preserve-libs-behaviour

http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2008/06/30/a-few-risks-i-see-related-to-the-new-portage-2-2-preserve-libs-behaviour

+

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gmn/20080930-newsletter.xml#doc_chap4_sect3

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> per aggiornare il database?! ma stiamo scherzando?!
> 
> Nel mio caso almeno 40 ore filate con il server a ravanare per rifare tutti i pacchetti dei vari chroot dovrei essere nell'ordine dei 3800 inclusi OOo e mozilla.
> 
> Il bestemmione è d'obbligo.
> ...

 

 *genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> While this isn't a critical issue it might create strange/incorrect results when using certain new features like preserve-libs or the repository indicator in --pretend output.
> 
> 

 

Trad. "non è un problema critico"   :Razz: 

Sempre il solito fomentatore di rivolte sei, djinnZ   :Evil or Very Mad:  (auhauahua, scherzo   :Wink:  )

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> +
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gmn/20080930-newsletter.xml#doc_chap4_sect3
> ...

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gmn/20080930-newsletter.xml#doc_chap4_sect3

/me punisce .:deadhead:. assegnandogli la REVISIONE COMPLETA (ricerca di errori grammaticali e miglioramento traduzione e sistemazione stile codifica GuideXML) di tutti i documenti in /doc/it/*   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Tornando serio: ho fatto da poco lo switch a Portage 2.2*, per testare alcune EAPI2 (es. "USE Conditional Dependencies") e....   :Shocked:  Il caro PM ufficiale di Gento sta progredendo, alla faccia di chi diceva che era arrivato al capolinea  :Cool:  Insieme alle nuove caratteristiche dettagliate nel documento di genone, direi che un passo avanti è stato fatto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> alla faccia di chi diceva che era arrivato al capolinea 

 Guarda che è gentoo ad essere arrivata al capolinea, solo che voi devel e noi utenti siamo così scemi da non essere capaci di rendercene conto e quindi manteniamo una parvenza di vita (del genere W.E.Coyote che cammina sul vuoto finchè non se ne rende conto).

Non ho resistito alla tentazione della battutaccia, tanto per cambiare.  :Laughing: 

Tornando seri lo ho capito che non è critico e come ho detto mi frega assai poco della nuova funzione visto che uso un chroot dedicato per compilare, ma mi pare strano che genone non abbia pensato ad uno script per ricompilare solo quei pochi (nel mio caso, valutazione approssimativa, non dovrebbero essere più di un centinaio su oltre 3000 di tre installazioni differenti) pacchetti che lo richiedono. (Anzi entro oggi provo a stuzzicarlo, mal che vada mi manda a ******, il che non sarebbe una novità.  :Twisted Evil:  )

A quanto pare mi avete convinto, appena ho finito con OOo che compila solo con -fforce-addr su una macchina e compila solo senza su un'altra e le maledizioni dietro agli ati driver (stavolta devo capirlo cosa non va, mi sono scocciato) passo al 2.2 ma sappiate che 

```
se mando a donnine allegre per la seconda volta in un anno il sistema vi vengo a cercare.
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> /me punisce .:deadhead:. assegnandogli la REVISIONE COMPLETA (ricerca di errori grammaticali e miglioramento traduzione e sistemazione stile codifica GuideXML) di tutti i documenti in /doc/it/*    

  Nooo vostro Orrore faccio notare a mia difesa l'ora tarda ...  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## riverdragon

Comunque ho letto su planet gentoo (qui) che entro la prossima era geologica sarà stabilizzato gcc 4.3, quindi ci ritroveremo tutti allegramente a ricompilare il sistema e il mondo.  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Beh considerando che per il profilo hardened con il 4.0 non è disponibile nulla di basilarmente funzionante mi sa che faccio prima a cambiare computer.

----------

